# Crane Boiler



## SeBoiler#07 (Apr 24, 2018)

Would anyone by chance have a spec sheet for a PS-40-2W Crane fire tube boiler? Trying to determine its dry weight.....


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Not me. Good luck.


----------

